

Show HN: Browse like it's 1981 - humanarity
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/phosphor/haalnafckjgfngmbggfigkilgimjohog

======
alexsop2
Or use Lynx ([http://lynx.browser.org/](http://lynx.browser.org/)).

~~~
thearn4
This was the first browser that I learned to use! Worked over the Cleveland
Public Library's BBS Telnet in the early 90s.

------
pjmlp
Actually this is how 1981 screen resolution looked to me:

[http://www.retrogamingtimes.com/magazine/rtm101/kong.jpg](http://www.retrogamingtimes.com/magazine/rtm101/kong.jpg)

------
lmm
But it's still HTTP. Would be more fun if it included gopher support.

------
humanarity
Github:
[https://github.com/humanarity/phosphor](https://github.com/humanarity/phosphor)

------
tyrel
That was fun for five minutes.

------
gumby
My 1981 machine was a CADR so it had a portrait mode B&W bitmap display...

------
csixty4
Neat idea, but I wish we had that high a resolution in 1981! :)

